# Monroe Sensa-Trac Rancho & Reflex Shocks - Free Install



## 2005 4x4 Pathfinder (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm seeing this as a promo for Sears.

Are these any good for a 2005 Nissan Pathfinder?

I don't have a wincher (yet) and primarily drive in city streets.

Are these too firm? Soft? J u u u s t right?

Any brand\grade recommendations from these choices?

THX!


----------

